# MAINE COONs needing homes



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

The welfare officer of Northern Counties Cat Club would like help to find homes for twenty Maine Coon cats. They are neuters between the ages of one and six. Please pm me if you know of any good forever homes.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you able to provide more information? Where they have come from or how this rescue has come about, how many males / females, colours........ etc.

This might help people to make a decision on this.

Cheers


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi I have just had an email from a lady who has always had Maine coons she has just lost her old one and want to adopted 2 if possible is there anymore info on these


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

just had a look on the website of thorneywood couldnt believe that poor ragdoll kitten with the absess on his eye, poor baby.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

babyloveya3 said:


> Hi I have just had an email from a lady who has always had Maine coons she has just lost her old one and want to adopted 2 if possible is there anymore info on these


I went on the Northern Countries Web-Site earlier and they have this bit of info:

If you are interested in offering a home to a rescued pedigree cat, please contact

MARION EVANS

"CAMELOT"

15 AUCKLAND VIEW

HIGH ETHERLEY

BISHOP AUCKLAND, DL14 0JQ.

TEL: 01388 835585

This is the link to the whole welfare page on their site:

welfare.html

Pauline - You still wanting to keep wee Razzle???????


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i would love one ..but unfortanually i dont have room ....hope they all find lovely homes soon x


----------



## Mooslet (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi All
Newbie here, I stumbled across your fab forum whilst searching for cat adoption online. I think I might be the lady referred to earlier in this thread if babyloveya3 is the lady who runs Thorneywood rescue. Talk about a small world! 
As mentioned, I have recently lost my beloved Maine Coon and would love the opportunity to rehome 2 more. My previous Maine was a stray, so I have had no experience with cat clubs etc. Do you think the contact person with 20 for rehoming would mind a call from someone who is not associated with a rescue centre? Don't want to wade in and cause issues! :smile5:


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Mooslet said:


> Hi All
> Newbie here, I stumbled across your fab forum whilst searching for cat adoption online. I think I might be the lady referred to earlier in this thread if babyloveya3 is the lady who runs Thorneywood rescue. Talk about a small world!
> As mentioned, I have recently lost my beloved Maine Coon and would love the opportunity to rehome 2 more. My previous Maine was a stray, so I have had no experience with cat clubs etc. Do you think the contact person with 20 for rehoming would mind a call from someone who is not associated with a rescue centre? Don't want to wade in and cause issues! :smile5:


I'm so sorry for your recent loss. I think the contact person would be delighted to hear from you. Surely all that's important is that the cats will be going to a loving home? An experienced MC owner is a definite plus.

It would be helpful to have more details of the individual cats though. My OH is dead set against having a third cat but a photo or two of a mature red MC boy who might settle down my two young MC girls would help me no end - she has a thing for red boys


----------

